# Massey Gc2300 Hydraulics



## jimmyd (May 1, 2016)

Hello,
I'm in the middle of replacing my loader valve and have removed it from my tractor.
I still want to use my tractor so I plugged the in and out lines feeding my loader valve.
Is that going to be OK, or do I put a coupling in between the two?
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jimmyd,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

According to tractordata.com, your Massey GC2300 tractor hydraulics are "open center", which means that the loader valve dumps fluid when in the neutral position. Therefore, you need to install a coupling between the power (in) and return (out) lines to the loader valve. Don't run it with plugs in the lines or you will damage the pump.


----------



## jimmyd (May 1, 2016)

*Massey gc2300*

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------

